# Herf in Louisville, KY?



## Greg C

In honor of Don Jefe's 41st birthday, (not really but he made me post that) we were thinking of starting an annual herf here in Louisville. Even with recent smoking legislation, we have a couple of indoor venues as well as our proximity to Southern Indiana, which currently does not have such ridiculous regulations.

Our choices:

I am a member of a private cigar club that will seat at least 30.

We can rent a large meeting house that can be catered by a member of my cigar club who is a professional chef.

Caesars Casino is conveniently located close to downtown Louisville. 

If we do something in the spring, we have Churchill Downs (home of the KY Derby) running.

There are several distillery's close by (Maker's Mark, Jim Beam, Woodford Reserve) that we can tour.

Please post and let us know if there would be any interest.

Thanks!

The Louisville Crew. :ss


----------



## icehog3

I would be in, and would referee the "Give Don Jefe an Amateur Haircut" event.


----------



## M1903A1

All depends on when, where etc.

Right now I'm busy trying to save up for MMH3 in February....


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> I would be in, and would referee the "Give Don Jefe an Amateur Haircut" event.


You better eat your Wheaties little fella!!


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> You better eat your Wheaties little fella!!


You better wear a chastity belt on your head, Big Guy! :r


----------



## hollywood

You know I would drive over in a heartbeat!!:tu


----------



## pbrennan10

if there's a casino within a stonethrow i'll be there.


----------



## mikey202

My brother lives in Louisville, so depending when the Herf was, I'd be there.:ss


----------



## Greg C

pbrennan10 said:


> if there's a casino within a stonethrow i'll be there.


Yep, 20 minutes from downtown. We are checking on transportation for the weekend.

Do you mean that there are some wagerers at Club Stogie???


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I would like to come if ya will have me.


----------



## Greg C

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I would like to come if ya will have me.


Absolutely, you can help icehog3 shave Don Jefe's head!


----------



## Sean9689

I'd be down for it. Can't miss Tom bicing Jefe's head.


----------



## DonJefe

Sean9689 said:


> I'd be down for it. Can't miss Tom bicing Jefe's head.


You're next!


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> You're next!


Let's all shave our heads for the herf!! :tu


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Let's all shave our heads for the herf!! :tu


Uh, no.


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Uh, no.


Some of us voluntarily, some of us (you) not.  :r


----------



## dadof3illinois

If I've got the weekend free you know I'll be there. Gotta love those L-ville herf's!!!!

Plus the way it sounds I may have to back the hog up....LOL.


----------



## DonJefe

dadof3illinois said:


> If I've got the weekend free you know I'll be there. Gotta love those L-ville herf's!!!!
> 
> Plus the way it sounds I may have to back the hog up....LOL.


Pack your lunch boys!!:mn


----------



## icehog3

dadof3illinois said:


> If I've got the weekend free you know I'll be there. Gotta love those L-ville herf's!!!!
> 
> Plus the way it sounds I may have to back the hog up....LOL.


Thanks for the back, Jerry....sounds like Jefe's feeling froggy! :r


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Thanks for the back, Jerry....sounds like Jefe's feeling froggy! :r


Ribbit!


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Ribbit!


MMMM....Shaved head froggy.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> MMMM....Shaved head froggy.


Bald Hog & Frog Herf.:r


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Bald Hog & Frog Herf.:r


I will go bald....voluntarily. How 'bout you Brother? We could donate your hair to Locks For Love for charity.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> I will go bald....voluntarily. How 'bout you Brother? We could donate your hair to Locks For Love for charity.


I will do that when I decide to cut my hair, but not anytime soon. Gonna get some ink when you're here?!:tu


----------



## OpusXtasy

Greg, 

I am in. Great idea for the spring. Appreciate you getting all the herfers Derby tickets. ROFL! :tu

OX


----------



## dadof3illinois

icehog3 said:


> I will go bald....voluntarily. How 'bout you Brother? We could donate your hair to Locks For Love for charity.


Me too.....wait a second.......I'm already bald....LOL!!!!

I"d love to see all you monkeys again, L-ville is always a blast!!!


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> I will do that when I decide to cut my hair, but not anytime soon. Gonna get some ink when you're here?!:tu


If we make it a two day event, might be a good time to get some.


----------



## ToddziLLa

I love herfin' in Luhvul! There is a good chance I would be in no matter the weekend.


----------



## DonJefe

ToddziLLa said:


> I love herfin' in Luhvul! There is a good chance I would be in no matter the weekend.


Nice! Love herfin' with the 'zilla!!


----------



## chippewastud79

I would like to come. Wondering if y'all are getting any closer to a time frame.


----------



## DonJefe

chippewastud79 said:


> I would like to come. Wondering if y'all are getting any closer to a time frame.


Probably going to be in the spring, late May early June. We'll start narrowing it down this week at our herf summit. Gary, don't forget the cardboard samples!


----------



## OpusXtasy

With the circles. Tang1, Tang2, Tang3. HEHE! 
Young and old, all sorts of tang!

OX


----------



## OilMan

I'm sure I could manage the drive to Ceasars


----------



## Greg C

OpusXtasy said:


> With the circles. Tang1, Tang2, Tang3. HEHE!
> Young and old, all sorts of tang!
> 
> OX


Gary is a gynecologist! And a very sick man........:bn


----------



## Greg C

OilMan said:


> I'm sure I could manage the drive to Ceasars


You don't have to. Don Jefe is going to drive a bus! He is a hippy you know...


----------



## DonJefe

Greg C said:


> You don't have to. Don Jefe is going to drive a bus! He is a hippy you know...


Groovy man!


----------



## Spagg

Can't wait for this one to happen!!


----------



## BengalMan

Sounds good, once you guys set a date (hopefully a Saturday) let me know, I have a couple buddies that would love to come from Dayton.


----------



## DAFU

Haven't made it to Louisville yet. Definitely try this time...............:tu


----------



## ky toker

Everyone needs to come. One night only, Jeff will be performing classic rock and songs to sing along to. Hear classics such as "Some Call Me Jesus", "Haircuts are for Pussies", and sing along to my favorite,"Don't Look Now, Chewbacca's in My Mirror".












Hey buddy! Anyone doing lunch?


----------



## DonJefe

ky toker said:


> Everyone needs to come. One night only, Jeff will be performing classic rock and songs to sing along to. Hear classics such as "Some Call Me Jesus", "Haircuts are for Pussies", and sing along to my favorite,"Don't Look Now, Chewbacca's in My Mirror".
> 
> Hey buddy! Anyone doing lunch?


"Haircuts are for Pussies" is the encore, get it right if you're going to promote the show!

Ken was the inspiration behind that song!:tu


----------



## ky toker

DonJefe said:


> Ken was the inspiration behind that song!:tu


touche :ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Did someone say Tang?
Hell, I may drive over then!!!
3h57m from my house to downtown Louisville! (driving like an old fart, that is!)
Keep us posted on possible dates!


----------



## DonJefe

ky toker said:


> touche :ss


Or as Tom would say, douche!


----------



## Spagg

ky toker said:


> Everyone needs to come. One night only, Jeff will be performing classic rock and songs to sing along to. Hear classics such as "Some Call Me Jesus", "Haircuts are for Pussies", and sing along to my favorite,"Don't Look Now, Chewbacca's in My Mirror".
> 
> Hey buddy! Anyone doing lunch?


LOL:r:r!!! Look at Jeff in that pic!!


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Or as Tom would say, douche!


Ya got that right!


----------



## DonJefe

Spagg said:


> LOL:r:r!!! Look at Jeff in that pic!!


You guys with no hair are really funny!:r


----------



## Spagg

DonJefe said:


> You guys with no hair are really funny!:r


I have hair....you just can't see it:r!!


----------



## icehog3

Spagg said:


> I have hair....you just can't see it:r!!


It's on his back!!!  :r


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> It's on his back!!!  :r


What song was playing when you discovered that?:r


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> What song was playing when you discovered that?:r


The same one that was playing the first time you saw me naked.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> The same one that was playing the first time you saw me naked.


"Only Women Bleed"?


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> "Only Women Bleed"?


"Love...it's a bitch".


----------



## Greg C

Where was the lunch crew today? I had all of these cigars, and no one to smoke 'em!

:ss


----------



## DonJefe

Greg C said:


> Where was the lunch crew today? I had all of these cigars, and no one to smoke 'em!
> 
> :ss


I slept until after noon! Did you go?


----------



## frigidor

I wish I could have made it for this event, but I won't be in KY until next weekend. I am from Radcliff KY originally.


----------



## Dandee

I am in for a L'ville herf! Only two hours away...and I love that city.


----------



## Greg C

DonJefe said:


> I slept until after noon! Did you go?


Yep. It didn't get warm though until it was time to go. They put up Plexiglas and that helps a lot.

You need to quit drinking all night so that you can get up before noon!


----------



## Greg C

frigidor said:


> I wish I could have made it for this event, but I won't be in KY until next weekend. I am from Radcliff KY originally.


You're in luck. We haven't had it yet!

:tu


----------



## OpusXtasy

Greg C said:


> Where was the lunch crew today? I had all of these cigars, and no one to smoke 'em!
> 
> :ss


Will be out of pocket the next two weeks and then back in the fold. Any news of the Christmas dinner Greg?

OX


----------



## Greg C

OpusXtasy said:


> Will be out of pocket the next two weeks and then back in the fold. Any news of the Christmas dinner Greg?
> 
> OX


No, I may go the the club today to watch some football. I will see if I can get the scoop.

Maybe some of these apes would like to attend our Christmas Dinner? (Sorry, we are not politically correct in Louavul!)


----------



## drevim

Well, with the hopes of seeing Tom naked (again), and us all having a big head shaving daisy chain....I'm all over this one.


Although spring won't be nearly as nice as late Feb....


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> Well, with the hopes of seeing Tom naked (again), and us all having a big head shaving daisy chain....I'm all over this one.
> 
> Although spring won't be nearly as nice as late Feb....


I kept wondering why the covers are pulled down when I awake every morning at herfs.... :r

Look forward to seeing you there Ian....I think!


----------



## Greg C

OpusXtasy said:


> Will be out of pocket the next two weeks and then back in the fold. Any news of the Christmas dinner Greg?
> 
> OX


Christmas dinner at the club. Catered, liquor, and a cigar. $30. All are welcome.
Friday December 14th.


----------



## OpusXtasy

Greg C said:


> Christmas dinner at the club. Catered, liquor, and a cigar. $30. All are welcome.
> Friday December 14th.


Sounds great. Ed called me today and gave me the details. I think my shitty FF team might pinch the hogs today. Good luck against the Bolivars, looks tight.

OX


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> I kept wondering why the covers are pulled down when I awake every morning at herfs.... :r
> 
> Look forward to seeing you there Ian....I think!


Actually Tom, I'm just looking forward to making it to another herf, been a long time since the Shack....

But you naked is just a plus to this one


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> Actually Tom, I'm just looking forward to making it to another herf, been a long time since the Shack....
> 
> But you naked is just a plus to this one


When ya got it, ya got it.


----------



## Spagg

icehog3 said:


> When ya got it, ya got it.


Jeff can't wait to find out at the herf:tu:r!


----------



## ky toker

Greg C said:


> Where was the lunch crew today? I had all of these cigars, and no one to smoke 'em!
> 
> :ss


Man, they are pretty rude like that.

Anyone showing up this week?


----------



## OpusXtasy

Louisville mini-herf. Tomorrow 11:30 am BBC. See you guys there!

OX



ky toker said:


> Man, they are pretty rude like that.
> 
> Anyone showing up this week?


----------



## DonJefe

OpusXtasy said:


> Louisville mini-herf. Tomorrow 11:30 am BBC. See you guys there!
> 
> OX


Nice chilly little herf!


----------



## OpusXtasy

DonJefe said:


> Nice chilly little herf!


At least they did turn the heaters on! Great cigars and great company. Happy Thanksgiving. Made the best of "Black Friday."

OX


----------



## Greg C

OpusXtasy said:


> At least they did turn the heaters on! Great cigars and great company. Happy Thanksgiving. Made the best of "Black Friday."
> 
> OX


Sorry I missed it. I couldn't get my parents out the door!


----------



## ky toker

OpusXtasy said:


> At least they did turn the heaters on! Great cigars and great company. Happy Thanksgiving. *Made the best of "Black Friday."*
> OX


No better way to spend the Friday. It wasn't bad at all, can only image how'd it feel with the other heaters kicked on. Thanks for showing for lunch guys, catch ya' later.


----------



## DonJefe

OpusXtasy said:


> At least they did turn the heaters on! Great cigars and great company. Happy Thanksgiving. Made the best of "Black Friday."
> 
> OX


Gotta find some way to repay you for that dusty old Cohiba. :tu:ss


----------



## ky toker

DonJefe said:


> Gotta find some way to repay you for that dusty old Cohiba. :tu:ss


That _was_ dust. :r He has a bunch of old dirty cigars laying around; yuk. :ss


----------



## hollywood

is it springtime yet!?!?:ss


----------



## Greg C

DonJefe said:


> Gotta find some way to repay you for that dusty old Cohiba. :tu:ss


Gary,

Don't forget your old buddy!


----------



## ky toker

Greg C said:


> Gary,
> 
> Don't forget your old buddy!


If I remember correctly his exact words were, "screw those who don't show up" or was it "UofL fans", I'm really not sure.


----------



## DonJefe

ky toker said:


> If I remember correctly his exact words were, "screw those who don't show up" or was it "UofL fans", I'm really not sure.


I think it was both!!


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> I think it was both!!


So Cards fans are personas non gratis?


----------



## Da Klugs

When's the herf? I'll bring my IPOD! :tu


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> When's the herf? I'll bring my IPOD! :tu


Come on Dave, well I swear (what he means)
At this moment, you mean everything
With you in that dress my thoughts I confess
Verge on dirty
Ah come on Dave.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> So Cards fans are personas non gratis?


No, we graciously tolerate them. 

Wouldn't be a good herf without your tunes Dave!!:tu


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> No, we graciously tolerate them.


Very tolerant of you! :r


----------



## Greg C

ky toker said:


> If I remember correctly his exact words were, "screw those who don't show up" or was it "UofL fans", I'm really not sure.


I'm sure it wasn't U of L fans...I thought we lived in Louisville, not Lexington!!!

:ss


----------



## DonJefe

Greg C said:


> I'm sure it wasn't U of L fans...I thought we lived in Louisville, not Lexington!!!
> 
> :ss


:ss Missed you at lunch today bro!


----------



## Greg C

DonJefe said:


> :ss Missed you at lunch today bro!


TOO COLD!!!


----------



## DonJefe

Anybody got ideas for dates for this herf?


----------



## Greg C

DonJefe said:


> Anybody got ideas for dates for this herf?


I am thinking after Derby. Later in May? We need to have a planning meeting!

:ss


----------



## chippewastud79

Are fat people still invited?









Seriously, just waiting patiently on some plans.:tu:ss


----------



## DonJefe

Greg C said:


> I am thinking after Derby. Later in May? We need to have a planning meeting!
> 
> :ss


Agreed! Let me know when you're free on a Friday.


----------



## OpusXtasy

50 degrees this Friday. Beers Sunday afternoon at the usual place for a meeting?

OX


----------



## DonJefe

OpusXtasy said:


> 50 degrees this Friday. Beers Sunday afternoon at the usual place for a meeting?
> 
> OX


Decide on a time and I'll be there.


----------



## OpusXtasy

2:00 Sunday usual place. I know I am in. It sounds like Jeff is in. I think Greg C is in. Hopefully we get the whole crew. See you tomorrow.

Gary



DonJefe said:


> Decide on a time and I'll be there.


----------



## Spagg

I'll try to be there. Still don't know about band practice!


----------



## DonJefe

Herf news soon to come. Dates have been set!!


----------



## Greg C

It is on!!!!!

May 16th to the 18th.

Friday night-Smokes and fellowship at the River City Mens Club.

Saturday-A day at Churchill Downs.

Saturday night-Smokin' at Don Jefe's house.

Please come! Don Jefe insures us that it will NOT suck!

Contact any of the Louisville crew for more info.

:ss


----------



## OilMan

I will just have to make plans:tu


----------



## Greg C

Scratch the May 16-18 dates. There was a conflict. I will post another date soon!

:tu


----------



## OpusXtasy

June or October if we want to include the Churchill Downs trip. 

OX


----------



## Greg C

Looks like it is June! Same herf schedule, but I forgot the exact dates? Guys, help me out here and let's start talking it up and take a roll call!

:ss


----------



## DonJefe

Luhvul Herf III is going to be June 27-28. Friday will be the pre-herf festivities and will probably be at the same location as the previous 2, Bluegrass Brewing Company. Saturday we are planning on an afternoon of horse racing at Churchill Downs and after that we will all go back to my house and smoke and drink the night away. So, who's coming?!


----------



## ky toker

See whoever at lunch Friday.:tu


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Luhvul Herf III is going to be June 27-28. Friday will be the pre-herf festivities and will probably be at the same location as the previous 2, Bluegrass Brewing Company. Saturday we are planning on an afternoon of horse racing at Churchill Downs and after that we will all go back to my house and smoke and drink the night away. So, who's coming?!


I'm looking into getting the days off tomorrow.


----------



## drevim

DonJefe said:


> Luhvul Herf III is going to be June 27-28. Friday will be the pre-herf festivities and will probably be at the same location as the previous 2, Bluegrass Brewing Company. Saturday we are planning on an afternoon of horse racing at Churchill Downs and after that we will all go back to my house and smoke and drink the night away. So, who's coming?!


Will be putting in the vacation request tomorrow. :ss

But now I don't know what the hell I'm gonna do on my birthday!!!


----------



## hollywood

You know I just have to make the drive!! Same plan for Friday night destruction of the BW suite!?!?:ss:ss


----------



## DonJefe

drevim said:


> Will be putting in the vacation request tomorrow. :ss
> 
> But now I don't know what the hell I'm gonna do on my birthday!!!


No doubt, going to feel weird not having a herf this weekend!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Greg C said:


> Looks like it is June! Same herf schedule, but I forgot the exact dates? Guys, help me out here and let's start talking it up and take a roll call!
> 
> :ss


Never been2a herf that way.. send me a addy so I can see how far the drive will be. (if u will have me?)


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Hmmmmmm, same distance as Indy for me, and I made that one!
I may have to check out this one too if I'm around.

I'm traveling the whole month of June, but I should know more about exact dates and if I can make this by next month.


----------



## Dandee

I'm in....always looking for an excuse to come back to L'ville.


----------



## DonJefe

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Never been2a herf that way.. send me a addy so I can see how far the drive will be. (if u will have me?)


Would love to have you here Booker! PM sent.


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Never been2a herf that way.. send me a addy so I can see how far the drive will be. (if u will have me?)


Detroit, MI to Louisville, KY
Total Est. Distance: 361.53 miles
Total Est. Time: 5 hours, 50 minutes
(The way Booker drives, 4 1/2 hours) 

Just Do It!!


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Detroit, MI to Louisville, KY
> Total Est. Distance: 361.53 miles
> Total Est. Time: 5 hours, 50 minutes
> (The way Booker drives, 4 1/2 hours)
> 
> Just Do It!!


AS long as he can be there for more than the 2 hours he was at the Shack. That had to be a brutal trip, to and from. It's a great time, Booker. Like they said "DO IT!!!" :tu


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> AS long as he can be there for more than the 2 hours he was at the Shack. That had to be a brutal trip, to and from. It's a great time, Booker. Like they said "DO IT!!!" :tu


As I remember, he actually detoured to The Shack from a vacation....either way, we need Booker to stay to the (not) bitter end, Ian!


----------



## Greg C

hollywood said:


> You know I just have to make the drive!! Same plan for Friday night destruction of the BW suite!?!?:ss:ss


Actually depending on the number of participants and the weather everyone is welcome at the River City Mens Club:

www.rcmensclub.com

Please note the pictures of the very handsome man on the web site!

:ss


----------



## Greg C

www.churchilldowns.com

Bring plenty of money! Don Jefe is going to do a handicapping seminar. Just don't bet on any of my horses!


----------



## OpusXtasy

You'll be hot that day!

OX


----------



## DonJefe

Greg C said:


> www.churchilldowns.com
> 
> Bring plenty of money! Don Jefe is going to do a handicapping seminar. Just don't bet on any of my horses!


That's funny seeing as I've lost my ass every time I've been to the Downs.:r


----------



## Greg C

Who's coming and when? We may have to have a pre-herf herf......or a herf week!

:tu


----------



## dadof3illinois

DonJefe said:


> Luhvul Herf III is going to be June 27-28. Friday will be the pre-herf festivities and will probably be at the same location as the previous 2, Bluegrass Brewing Company. Saturday we are planning on an afternoon of horse racing at Churchill Downs and after that we will all go back to my house and smoke and drink the night away. So, who's coming?!


With these dates I may be able to swing this. Count me in!!!


----------



## DonJefe

dadof3illinois said:


> With these dates I may be able to swing this. Count me in!!!


That's what I like to hear!!!:tu


----------



## dahigman

This looks do-able for me too! I will have something to look forward to before the Shack.
Can't wait to see you all again. Are we rollin' in at 2AM again this year Ian??


----------



## icehog3

I will be driving this year, so if any MoBsters wanna catch a ride, you know how to find me.


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> I will be driving this year, so if any MoBsters wanna catch a ride, you know how to find me.


Are you thinking there is a chnce of getting snowed in again, Tom .....Come on it is the midwest, that crap couldn't happen in June :r



PuffDaddy said:


> This looks do-able for me too! I will have something to look forward to before the Shack.
> Can't wait to see you all again. Are we rollin' in at 2AM again this year Ian??


Have to wait and see, vacation is running tighter than expected, so it may be one of the 1 hour sleeps and drive out on Saturday mornings.......or say hell with it and take off Friday (family reunion be damned )


----------



## The Dakotan

Count me in! I think I can make the two hour drive.


----------



## DonJefe

drevim said:


> Are you thinking there is a chnce of getting snowed in again, Tom .....Come on it is the midwest, that crap couldn't happen in June :r
> 
> Have to wait and see, vacation is running tighter than expected, so it may be one of the 1 hour sleeps and drive out on Saturday mornings.......or say hell with it and take off Friday (family reunion be damned )


Sleep be damned!!!


----------



## Da Klugs

DonJefe said:


> Luhvul Herf III is going to be June 27-28. Friday will be the pre-herf festivities and will probably be at the same location as the previous 2, Bluegrass Brewing Company. Saturday we are planning on an afternoon of horse racing at Churchill Downs and after that we will all go back to my house and smoke and drink the night away. So, who's coming?!


:tu:ss


----------



## drevim

Dave, can you plan a "business meeting" in Louisville and get Todd and Sam down here?


----------



## DonJefe

drevim said:


> Dave, can you plan a "business meeting" in Louisville and get Todd and Sam down here?


:tpd:


----------



## BengalMan

Guys, I am definitely going to try and make this. Maybe I'll bring some goodies for a raffle along with me.

Ian


----------



## JetDr

While I realize I'm a noob to CS, I'd love to join you guys for the herf, and once the weather warms up, I'd be glad to drive over the river to enjoy an outdoor smoke at BBC, well if it isn't by invite only I mean.


----------



## DonJefe

JetDr said:


> While I realize I'm a noob to CS, I'd love to join you guys for the herf, and once the weather warms up, I'd be glad to drive over the river to enjoy an outdoor smoke at BBC, well if it isn't by invite only I mean.


We usually meet at BBC at least a couple of times a month when the weather cooperates. You're more than welcome!


----------



## ky toker

Ok
! too amny white russians i rememver posting in here aovbut the lunch thing. Where irsl it. I'm lost.


----------



## The Professor

dadof3illinois said:


> With these dates I may be able to swing this. Count me in!!!


aw hell ... if you're gonna be there....

"You and I have unfinished business."

 We'll see....


----------



## DonJefe

The Professor said:


> aw hell ... if you're gonna be there....
> 
> "You and I have unfinished business."
> 
> We'll see....


Make it happen!


----------



## Greg C

Are there any of you Land of Lincoln guys coming? Jody, Matt, Kerry?


----------



## St. Lou Stu

St. Lou Stu said:


> Hmmmmmm, same distance as Indy for me, and I made that one!
> I may have to check out this one too if I'm around.
> 
> I'm traveling the whole month of June, but I should know more about exact dates and if I can make this by next month.


Not going to be able to make this one fellas.
I'm going to be bouncing between Detroit and Germany 14-June through 6-July.

Burn a few for me!


----------



## The Dakotan

St. Lou Stu said:


> Not going to be able to make this one fellas.
> I'm going to be bouncing between Detroit and Germany 14-June through 6-July.
> 
> Burn a few for me!


What?!?!? That sucks popeye ...er, Tim. 

Looking forward to meeting the Louisville crew!


----------



## Spagg

ky toker said:


> Ok
> ! too amny white russians i rememver posting in here aovbut the lunch thing. Where irsl it. I'm lost.


Good lord Ken!! Were you drunk when you typed this:dr??!!!

Looks like this is going to be one heck of a herf!! Can't wait till June!!


----------



## St. Lou Stu

The Dakotan said:


> What?!?!? That sucks popeye ...er, Tim.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting the Louisville crew!


Yeah, I know.
But, do me a favor Jeff. Spot the guy in the bar (or female, God bless her) with the biggest arms and tell the Louisville crew how wealthy he or she must be.:r


----------



## DonJefe

Spagg said:


> Good lord Ken!! Were you drunk when you typed this:dr??!!!
> 
> Looks like this is going to be one heck of a herf!! *Can't wait till June*!!


Why? Not like you'll be there or anything!

Gonna be a good time, lot of folks I'll be meeting for the first time!!


----------



## hollywood

Is it June yet!? Booking at the BW today.:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

St. Lou Stu said:


> Yeah, I know.
> But, do me a favor Jeff. Spot the guy in the bar (or female, God bless her) with the biggest arms and tell the Louisville crew how wealthy he or she must be.:r


:r:r:r I will do that!

don't worry Tim, I'm sure your forearms will be bigger. You just won't be there to "prove" it.


----------



## ky toker

Spagg said:


> Good lord Ken!! Were you drunk when you typed this:dr??!!!


Oops!:al I said white, but they were much more of a Tanned Russian. Good night for them, but they do not help my poker game.



> Why? Not like you'll be there or anything!


Ouch! :r Chalk one up for Jeff. Scott it seems Jeff can't make lunches so don't let him rib on ya'.


----------



## OpusXtasy

Well that explains it. I can't imagine you getting that bombed on the really white ones!

OX



ky toker said:


> Oops!:al I said white, but they were much more of a Tanned Russian. Good night for them, but they do not help my poker game.
> 
> Ouch! :r Chalk one up for Jeff. Scott it seems Jeff can't make lunches so don't let him rib on ya'.


----------



## DonJefe

OpusXtasy said:


> Well that explains it. I can't imagine you getting that bombed on the really white ones!
> 
> OX


He was really just drinking whole milk, he's used to that 1% stuff.


----------



## dadof3illinois

The Professor said:


> aw hell ... if you're gonna be there....
> 
> "You and I have unfinished business."
> 
> We'll see....


Who me??? 

Would love to herf with ya!!!


----------



## The Professor

dadof3illinois said:


> Who me???
> 
> Would love to herf with ya!!!


Yeah you, Jerry. Or should I call you "Santa"??? :bx :gn

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=51041


----------



## garyatmaui

Didnt read the whole thread but this Buckeye would love to join you. Have some friends in Louisville that are stogie smokers, not on the forum but I am sure they would bring their stashes and come.
Let me know the date that gets scheduled. 
gary



The Professor said:


> Yeah you, Jerry. Or should I call you "Santa"??? :bx :gn
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=51041


----------



## icehog3

garyatmaui said:


> Didnt read the whole thread but this Buckeye would love to join you. Have some friends in Louisville that are stogie smokers, not on the forum but I am sure they would bring their stashes and come.
> Let me know the date that gets scheduled.
> gary





DonJefe said:


> Luhvul Herf III is going to be June 27-28. Friday will be the pre-herf festivities and will probably be at the same location as the previous 2, Bluegrass Brewing Company. Saturday we are planning on an afternoon of horse racing at Churchill Downs and after that we will all go back to my house and smoke and drink the night away. So, who's coming?!


 :ss


----------



## garyatmaui

Thank you sir! I have a houseboat in KY that we go to each weekend so the timing is good. I believe I will be on vacation at the boat the next week of the 4th.
Let the good times roll :ss



icehog3 said:


> :ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I don't know what's goin' on this Summer yet, but I may have to meander down that way.


----------



## icehog3

4WheelVFR said:


> I don't know what's goin' on this Summer yet, but I may have to meander down that way.


Be great to herf with ya Ray! :tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

icehog3 said:


> Be great to herf with ya Ray! :tu


Lookin' forward to it, bro.p


----------



## Sean9689

I plan on attending!


----------



## DonJefe

Sean9689 said:


> I plan on attending!


Nice!


----------



## hollywood

Sean9689 said:


> I plan on attending!


Excellent!:ss

Not one to miss, Ray!


----------



## The Dakotan

This is going to be a great herf! I can't wait to meet everyone. Except Shady Dave. I've met him already and he's just shady.

"Momma, don't let your babies grow up to be shady!"


----------



## hollywood

The Dakotan said:


> This is going to be a great herf! I can't wait to meet everyone. Except Shady Dave. I've met him already and he's just shady.
> 
> "Momma, don't let your babies grow up to be shady!"


:r:r

I'ma gunna hafta fuk yu up!!


----------



## The Dakotan

hollywood said:


> :r:r
> 
> I'ma gunna hafta fuk yu up!!


:r:r:r:r

Give it a shot. see how it works out for ya.


----------



## hollywood

The Dakotan said:


> :r:r:r:r
> 
> Give it a shot. see how it works out for ya.


Gonna have to break out the big guns!!:ss


----------



## The Dakotan

hollywood said:


> Gonna have to break out the big guns!!:ss


If by "big guns" you mean your arms, I would hate to think about what small ... :r:r:r  [think about it]

Ok, thread jack over.

Louisville, here we come!


----------



## St. Lou Stu

The Dakotan said:


> If by "big guns" you mean your arms, I would hate to think about what small ... :r:r:r  [think about it]
> 
> Ok, thread jack over.
> 
> Louisville, here we come!


You know what they say about guys with big arms don't ya?


----------



## DonJefe

hollywood said:


> :r:r
> 
> I'ma gunna hafta fuk yu up!!


What happens at the hotel should stay at the hotel.:r


----------



## The Professor

Don't count me in on this anymore. I'm a "maybe" leaning toward "no" now. Sorry....


----------



## icehog3

St. Lou Stu said:


> You know what they say about guys with big arms don't ya?


They need big sleeves.


----------



## DonJefe

The Professor said:


> Don't count me in on this anymore. I'm a "maybe" leaning toward "no" now. Sorry....


Don't let the late night shenanigans at the hotel scare you away!!:ss


----------



## The Professor

DonJefe said:


> Don't let the late night shenanigans at the hotel scare you away!!:ss


LoL! Don't worry ... that doesn't scare me (well, maybe a little). Exigent circumstances.


----------



## Greg C

Opus Xtasy is going to bring his "tang" cigars!

:tu


----------



## DonJefe

Greg C said:


> Opus Xtasy is going to bring his "tang" cigars!
> 
> :tu


:r:r:r


----------



## ky toker

I hope it's warm enough for the Lou crew to come out and have a cigar, they're nancy gorillas.


----------



## hollywood

icehog3 said:


> They need big sleeves.


You do mean NO sleeves, right?!?


----------



## Greg C

ky toker said:


> I hope it's warm enough for the Lou crew to come out and have a cigar, they're nancy gorillas.


I agree, there are only 12 inches of snow on the ground and those wussies are acting like it is 18 inches!

:ss


----------



## ky toker

Greg C said:


> I agree, there are only 12 inches of snow on the ground and those wussies are acting like it is 18 inches!
> 
> :ss


:r It's a shame you can see how hard I'm actually laughing, Greg.

Took the wife to work this morning and no way Aden was going to take the trip with us in this weather so he's at grandma's, so I guess I'll have to head up to Mikes for beer and cigars. That's just going to suck.:ss


----------



## DonJefe

ky toker said:


> :r It's a shame you can see how hard I'm actually laughing, Greg.
> 
> Took the wife to work this morning and no way Aden was going to take the trip with us in this weather so he's at grandma's, so I guess I'll have to head up to Mikes for beer and cigars. That's just going to suck.:ss


Laugh it up slapass! If certain people would answer their phone they might get invited to lunch.:tu


----------



## DonJefe

Need to start getting an idea of the number of attendees so we can get the Churchill Downs tickets bought. So, if you're attending add your name to the list:

Donjefe
Greg C
Opusxtasy
Spagg
Ky Toker


----------



## hollywood

DonJefe said:


> Need to start getting an idea of the number of attendees so we can get the Churchill Downs tickets bought. So, if you're attending add your name to the list:


Donjefe
Greg C
Opusxtasy
Spagg
Ky Toker
Hollywood

:ss


----------



## icehog3

Donjefe
Greg C
Opusxtasy
Spagg
Ky Toker
Hollywood
icehog3


----------



## The Dakotan

Donjefe
Greg C
Opusxtasy
Spagg
Ky Toker
Hollywood
icehog3
The Dakotan


----------



## Dandee

Donjefe
Greg C
Opusxtasy
Spagg
Ky Toker
Hollywood
icehog3
The Dakotan
Dandee


----------



## icehog3

Dandee said:


> Donjefe
> Greg C
> Opusxtasy
> Spagg
> Ky Toker
> Hollywood
> icehog3
> The Dakotan
> Dandee


SWEET! :tu


----------



## DonJefe

Some new guys coming to Luhvul!! :tu Where are the rest of you guys?!


----------



## smitdavi

The dates are what: june 26-28. I think i can do that. Count me in for now. Only a couple of hours from bloomington


----------



## DonJefe

Donjefe
Greg C
Opusxtasy
Spagg
Ky Toker
Hollywood
icehog3
The Dakotan
Dandee
Smitdavi


----------



## DETROITPHA357

PM sent.


----------



## Greg C

Where is our Land of Lincoln crew??

:tu


----------



## BengalMan

Put me down, I'll try to make it if I'm in the area.


----------



## OpusXtasy

So far so good. This is going to be one helluva herf. 

OX


----------



## DonJefe

Donjefe
Greg C
Opusxtasy
Spagg
Ky Toker
Hollywood
icehog3
The Dakotan
Dandee
Smitdavi
Bengalman


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I'll ask this question in the open. Will any1b bring any females?


----------



## DonJefe

Donjefe
Greg C
Opusxtasy
Spagg
Ky Toker
Hollywood
icehog3
The Dakotan
Dandee
Smitdavi
Bengalman
PuffDaddy
Drevim


----------



## MrBucket101

WOW, i did not know all these ppl lived in Lou, ky or damn near close...lived there all my life and never heard of anything like this

just to be a bit modest...how much would tickets to churchill downs cost, I'm game to hangout and chill some, but for starters...I'm only 19, and 2nd I'm a cheap ass


----------



## Greg C

MrBucket101 said:


> WOW, i did not know all these ppl lived in Lou, ky or damn near close...lived there all my life and never heard of anything like this
> 
> just to be a bit modest...how much would tickets to churchill downs cost, I'm game to hangout and chill some, but for starters...I'm only 19, and 2nd I'm a cheap ass


Maybe 5 to 6 bucks.


----------



## MrBucket101

Greg C said:


> Maybe 5 to 6 bucks.


really? i would have assumed they'd be alot more
... I'll need to think this over, i sort of just got into this stuff, so I wanna see if it sticks with me

PS. GO CARDS


----------



## Greg C

PS. GO CARDS


Yep. But watch out, we have some girly UK fans around here!


----------



## Greg C

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'll ask this question in the open. Will any1b bring any females?


Don Jefe usually brings some ugly strippers....

:bn


----------



## DonJefe

Greg C said:


> Don Jefe usually brings some ugly strippers....
> 
> :bn


Yup, just drive down and pick 'em up off of the U of L campus.


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Yup, just drive down and pick 'em up off of the U of L campus.


Before a game? The UK Cheerleaders?

 :r


----------



## Greg C

icehog3 said:


> Before a game? The UK Cheerleaders?
> 
> :r


Nope, after the game. They are uglier after a loss!

:r


----------



## DonJefe

You guys are about as funny as a toothache!!:bn


----------



## DonJefe

Donjefe
Greg C
Opusxtasy
Spagg
Ky Toker
Hollywood
icehog3
The Dakotan
Dandee
Smitdavi
Bengalman
PuffDaddy
Drevim

That's a good start, but I know we can do better than that!!


----------



## OpusXtasy

Didn't they invent Cornhole in Illinois?

OX


----------



## icehog3

OpusXtasy said:


> Didn't they invent Cornhole in Illinois?
> 
> OX


Invented? Maybe.

Perfected? You bet.  :r


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Invented? Maybe.
> 
> Perfected? You bet.  :r


Are you the great Cornholio?!


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Are you the great Cornholio?!


Are you threatening me??


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Are you threatening me??


I would hate for my bungholio to get polio.


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> I would hate for my bungholio to get polio.


Then you might have to rub your bungholio with oleo.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Then you might have to rub your bungholio with oleo.


Do you have TP?


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Do you have TP?


Only his stuff with The Heartbreakers, none of the solo stuff.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Only his stuff with The Heartbreakers, none of the solo stuff.


That's a shame really.


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> That's a shame really.


I'll stand my ground....and I won't back down.


----------



## RenoB

This is starting to look good for me!
at least until all this talk of cornholio and oleo and ...

Donjefe
Greg C
Opusxtasy
Spagg
Ky Toker
Hollywood
icehog3
The Dakotan
Dandee
Smitdavi
Bengalman
PuffDaddy
Drevim
RenoB


----------



## OpusXtasy

DonJefe said:


> Do you have TP?


Rectal itch?

OX


----------



## DonJefe

OpusXtasy said:


> Rectal itch?
> 
> OX


I'll show you on Friday!:ss


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> I'll show you on Friday!:ss


No pictures....please? :r


----------



## Greg C

icehog3 said:


> I'll stand my ground....and I won't back down.


And you don't have to live like a refuge. Hey this is fun......


----------



## Greg C

icehog3 said:


> No pictures....please? :r


No one's rectum was exposed this Friday, in case you wanted to know.

:bn


----------



## DonJefe

Greg C said:


> No one's rectum was exposed this Friday, in case you wanted to know.
> 
> :bn


Wasn't because you didn't ask!:ss

You guys still herfing tonight?


----------



## icehog3

Greg C said:


> No one's rectum was exposed this Friday, in case you wanted to know.
> 
> :bn





DonJefe said:


> Wasn't because you didn't ask!:ss
> 
> You guys still herfing tonight?


You Luhvul Gorillas are nuts! :r


----------



## Greg C

DonJefe said:


> Wasn't because you didn't ask!:ss
> 
> You guys still herfing tonight?


No, Gary had a sick kid.


----------



## OpusXtasy

Wish we could have. Wanted to burn a special Churchill and a special Belicoso. That was a great Friday guys. Are our dates still firm DonJefe?

OX


----------



## OpusXtasy

Bump. 

OX


----------



## Spagg

Bumpidity bump:ss.


----------



## DonJefe

Spagg said:


> Bumpidity bump:ss.


Hey a new guy from Louisville!


----------



## ky toker

DonJefe said:


> Hey a new guy from Louisville!


Hey *spagg* man, a couple of us meet up for lunch every now & then @ BBC. Let us know if you can make it.


----------



## drevim

ky toker said:


> Hey *spagg* man, a couple of us meet up for lunch every now & then @ BBC. Let us know if you can make it.





DonJefe said:


> Hey a new guy from Louisville!


There's usually one in every crowd, glad to see Luhvul has 2 (bunch of smart arses :r)


----------



## OpusXtasy

drevim said:


> There's usually one in every crowd, glad to see Luhvul has 2 (bunch of smart arses :r)


Believe me, if you come to town you won't be disappointed!

OX


----------



## drevim

OpusXtasy said:


> Believe me, if you come to town you won't be disappointed!
> 
> OX


I've been there, I know these two clowns  well...Trust me, there is no chance of dissappointment 

Just hope Scotty is available for the herf, sounds as though he's been busy with work and the band....based on his good buddies gentle jabs :mn


----------



## ky toker

drevim said:


> There's usually one in every crowd, glad to see Luhvul has 2 (bunch of smart arses :r)


Hey now, what who you're calling _smart_, buddy. And trust me, Gary (OpusXtasy) has no room to talk about us.

So what's it been about 8yrs since we've seen you, Ian? Hope to see you around, man.


----------



## drevim

ky toker said:


> Hey now, what who you're calling _smart_, buddy. And trust me, Gary (OpusXtasy) has no room to talk about us.
> 
> So what's it been about 8yrs since we've seen you, Ian? Hope to see you around, man.


I-64 runs both ways, my friend, and I got a house that needs a good herf.

You will see me in June for sure :tu!!!


----------



## Greg C

Roll call? I may be able to get enough Churchill Downs tickets....

:cb


----------



## ky toker

drevim said:


> I-64 runs both ways, my friend, and I got a house that needs a good herf.


I've made the trip before brother, I just need a 'go ahead'. :ss


----------



## icehog3

Come in to work today and I may have issues now, as in not being able to get this weekend off. 

I will keep you informed.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Come in to work today and I may have issues now, as in not being able to get this weekend off.
> 
> I will keep you informed.


If Tom isn't coming, neither am I.


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> If Tom isn't coming, neither am I.


Come do a ride-along with me if I get stuck working. We will smoke cigars in the squads like chimneys, f%$k 'em!! :tu


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Come do a ride-along with me if I get stuck working. We will smoke cigars in the squads like chimneys, f%$k 'em!! :tu


Done!:tu


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Done!:tu


That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Come in to work today and I may have issues now, as in not being able to get this weekend off.
> 
> I will keep you informed.


Make it work, Brother. You have been a staple at every herf I've been to, can't imagine my big cuddly buddy not being here.

(If not, you got room in the back seat for another smoker :ss)


----------



## ky toker

icehog3 said:


> Come in to work today and I may have issues now, as in not being able to get this weekend off.


I'm sure if you added a little *spice* to your next arrest they'd be happy to give you a short vacation. 

[just joking on that]


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> Make it work, Brother. You have been a staple at every herf I've been to, can't imagine my big cuddly buddy not being here.
> 
> (If not, you got room in the back seat for another smoker :ss)


Always got room for my roomie, roomie. :tu



ky toker said:


> I'm sure if you added a little *spice* to your next arrest they'd be happy to give you a short vacation.
> 
> [just joking on that]


Trust me, I haven't given up trying yet.


----------



## The Dakotan

icehog3 said:


> Always got room for my roomie, roomie. :tu
> 
> Trust me, I haven't given up trying yet.


Hello all, I look forward to meeting the Louisville crew in June! Out of curiosity, i heard that this herf may no longer be held the last weekend in June because it's the same weekend as the SoCal herf. is this true? just curious.

thanks for any help! :tu


----------



## Greg C

The Dakotan said:


> Hello all, I look forward to meeting the Louisville crew in June! Out of curiosity, i heard that this herf may no longer be held the last weekend in June because it's the same weekend as the SoCal herf. is this true? just curious.
> 
> thanks for any help! :tu


As far as I know, we are still having it. Don Jefe?


----------



## OpusXtasy

Greg C said:


> As far as I know, we are still having it. Don Jefe?


As far as I know as well. I have not heard anything to the contrary. Hope we herf as this sounds like a blast!

OX


----------



## Greg C

OpusXtasy said:


> As far as I know as well. I have not heard anything to the contrary. Hope we herf as this sounds like a blast!
> 
> OX


Can we get a head count?


----------



## drevim

No one looking past the Shack thread now , or is this losing steam?


I plan to be there, and I'm 95% that Jeff (Puffdaddy) is too. Are we going to be lonely in Luhvul, or what?

I'm sure SoCal may put a hurt on the guys that travel long distances, but there should be a decent gathering of locals.....Hollywood? Dadof3?....anyone?


----------



## The Dakotan

I'll definitely be there! Can't wait to meet the louisville crew!


----------



## The Professor

it all depends on when I move back to IL....


----------



## hollywood

drevim said:


> No one looking past the Shack thread now , or is this losing steam?
> 
> I plan to be there, and I'm 95% that Jeff (Puffdaddy) is too. Are we going to be lonely in Luhvul, or what?
> 
> I'm sure SoCal may put a hurt on the guys that travel long distances, but there should be a decent gathering of locals.....Hollywood? Dadof3?....anyone?


You know I'll be there, brother!! Already have a room booked at the BW! Can't wait to see you guys again!!:ss


----------



## smitdavi

Should be there...what's the date again?


----------



## RenoB

Still planning on it. Where should I book a room?


----------



## DonJefe

Due to circumstances beyond our control, we have to postpone the June herf. Sorry for any inconvenience this might cause, but it's unavoidable. We are planning to reschedule the herf for the fall, late September early October.


----------



## hollywood

Dang Jefe! Hope all is well!!

Guess we'll have to see y'all at the Shack!?:ss


----------



## drevim

DonJefe said:


> Due to circumstances beyond our control, we have to postpone the June herf. Sorry for any inconvenience this might cause, but it's unavoidable. We are planning to reschedule the herf for the fall, late September early October.


Well that just SUCKS!!!! :hn

No worries, Jeff. Get things straight, and we will come.


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Due to circumstances beyond our control, we have to postpone the June herf. Sorry for any inconvenience this might cause, but it's unavoidable. We are planning to reschedule the herf for the fall, late September early October.


While I am sorry y'all won't get together for this one, it was looking tough for me with work and Sept/Oct might be much easier for me....let me know when you narrow down the weekend, Jeff. 

Somebody tell HW to cancel that reservation, I don't want to see my friends smoking alone!


----------



## hollywood

icehog3 said:


> While I am sorry y'all won't get together for this one, it was looking tough for me with work and Sept/Oct might be much easier for me....let me know when you narrow down the weekend, Jeff.
> 
> Somebody tell HW to cancel that reservation, I don't want to see my friends smoking alone!


Never alone, bro! Always have my bestest friend with me ... me.:r


----------



## hollywood

Would anybody be interested in making a SEMO herf around the same time!? Got lots of places to hang and smoke. I would love to have you all over!!:ss


----------



## smitdavi

So do we have a date for the fall?


----------



## icehog3

Hoping to make it to Luhvul in the Fall!!


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Hoping to make it to Luhvul in the Fall!!


That would be awesome! Hoping to make it to Chicago in February!!


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> That would be awesome! Hoping to make it to Chicago in February!!


We will be like a couple of herfing monkeys!! :tu


----------



## Greg C

Let's get this back on the calendar this fall! Guys??


----------



## DonJefe

Greg C said:


> Let's get this back on the calendar this fall! Guys??


We need to have an executive meeting(lunch)soon to discuss!:tu


----------



## ryansallee

Ya'll gonna herf when I'm gone? I'm sad.


----------



## Dandee

DonJefe said:


> We need to have an executive meeting(lunch)soon to discuss!:tu


How'd the discussion go????:ss


----------



## OpusXtasy

Dandee said:


> How'd the discussion go????:ss


If this is going to go we have to pick a date real fast in October. What do you think DonJefe?

OX


----------



## smitdavi

Hey guys....were having a herf in Indy. You should try to make it up if possible. Link is in my sig


----------



## drevim

DonJefe said:


> That would be awesome! Hoping to make it to Chicago in February!!


Honestly, not even people who live there want to be in Chicago in February :r

Hope you guys can get something set for Luhvul :tu


----------

